# My crazy pets for my kindle



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I thought I would post some more screensavers but these are of my critters, each and every one of them is a pain in the butt thank goodness they are insanely adorable lol. I hope these aren't too big to post.

Nymeria my super goofy and highly photogenic girl, she is a ham for the camera almost always




































Here is Min, she is the super girly cat. I call her princess all the time because she is quiet demanding of attention



















This is Miles, only one picture because I noticed almost every picture I have of him is in this exact pose. He is our grumpy old man (almost 17 now), he pretty much sleeps the day away.


















Ciara (Kee-rah) is our super shy greyhound, she is the sweetest doggie


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Nymeria looks nothing like a direwolf.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Scathach, they are all adorable!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love your photos.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh your pets are adorable I am a cat person myself but we have 3 dogs and 3 cats. I like nothing better than snuggling with 1 or 2 of them when I am Kindling.  

Linda


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Nymeria looks nothing like a direwolf.


lol I know, I had just gotten done with a George R.R. Martin book and that was the only name that would come to mind. But her meow is more of a bark if thats any consolation


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Awww! Truly adorable!

These aren't screensavers, but I thought I'd share and just tag onto your thread rather than make a new one. Not trying to take over your thread -just sharing! Hope you don't mind. 

Gracie, who...









loved to snuggle up in my hair









Smooch who has an odd attraction to fruits (really!)









and veggies (really!)









and his buddy (bf?) Munchkin









and hammin' it up


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

OMG cat your kitties are adorable!  I have always wanted a black and white kitty, one day... and a female orange tabby, I love orange tabbies.  Usually I just rescue whatever cat I fall in love with at my local shelter lol.  We got our Miles 2 kittens when his pal Pixie passed away due to kidney failure.  He was getting really depressed and lonely, 2 kittens were probably a little more energy then he could handle though.  He loves Min but Nymeria is the bane of his existence, she is always trying to play with him or pouncing on him lol.  I am just glad everyone gets along with the dog, we adopted her and she is excellent with the kitties, she realizes they are not snacks which is awesome.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, I think they're pretty cute, too. I have several more cats, but I didn't want to take over your thread, and they aren't quite the hams Smooch and Munchkin are. I only had Gracie for 5 months, though. She came to me as a stray last May, and when I tried to have my vet take her in and find her a home, my vet said she had so much cancer she was unadoptable ... so I adopted her. I lost her in October, but that little girl had such a strong personality, and strong will to live. I miss her much more than I thought I would.
Anywayyyyy ... 'nuff 'bout my "kids", back to your cute cats, and their cute pics


----------



## KindleJaneRRT (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I love cats and you all have the most adorable kitty pics on here!


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your great cat photos! Nymeria reminds me of my Dinah ~ you just can't take a bad pic of her.  Here's Tucker when he was a young adult, sleeping on one of my tech books.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

ljloula said:


> Thanks for sharing your great cat photos! Nymeria reminds me of my Dinah ~ you just can't take a bad pic of her.  Here's Tucker when he was a young adult, sleeping on one of my tech books.


Another cute cat photo, love them. I have 4 of my own.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Another cute cat photo, love them. I have 4 of my own.


Oh Tucker looks so adorable, my cats seem to always want to sleep on my textbooks... especially if I am trying to read them lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

> OMG cat your kitties are adorable! I have always wanted a black and white kitty,


here ya go..
TYPO and Fuzzy
















Rare shot of them playing. it doesn't happen often.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

WONDER TWIN POWERS, ACTIVATE!!


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

ROFL! The other thing I thought of was... "Thunder Cats - ho!"


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the Kitty pictures. LOL!
Sorry no Kitties here. Here's a few of my pets.

Rascal









Ninja & Kia









Kia









Kia









Cricket our Parrotlet


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

Aw! I can tell Kia likes getting her pic taken!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

I used to have a bird like that.  They called him a Bee Bee Parrot I think.  He broke a leg and it got infected..I was so sad when he died.  

He was so cool.  I also had an Orange Winged Amazon.  The little guy would groom her all the time.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

ljloula said:


> ROFL! The other thing I thought of was... "Thunder Cats - ho!"


lol, you and Vampy made me *snort*!


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I used to have a bird like that. They called him a Bee Bee Parrot I think. He broke a leg and it got infected..I was so sad when he died.
> 
> He was so cool. I also had an Orange Winged Amazon. The little guy would groom her all the time.


Our Cricket is a green rump parrotlet. Parrotlets are the smallest parrots in the world. They are smaller than love birds but are true parrots.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

I think they are the samething, just different names.

My bee bee parrot looked just like these guys. I used to have a lot of birds. My saddest one was a Senegal parrot. He was a rescue bird and very screwed up. His feathers were a mess.










Senegal Parrot


----------

